# TimerCube v0.1 (Java)



## Kalius (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I have decided to make a basic 3x3 timer in Java. It’s nothing special compared to any other downloadable software. It was created merely to keep my programming skills sharp (though not very good ) and not to forget some things I learned lately. Also to have a little fun out of it!

I would be very grateful if you could help me improve this timer. Tell me what’s missing, which bugs you can find, and most importantly, what you would like to see in a Rubik's 3x3 timer that none of the ones you tried currently has. Here are some things I still need to implement:

Setting DNF solves.
Importing and exporting *.txt files
Improve keybindings
Improve interface overall
A feature to set multiple times at once.
I also will be sharing the code. If any programming enthusiasts amongst you has the time and courage to go through my code and give me some feedback I would greatly appreciate it, as I strive to improve my skills on a daily basis. Always constructive feedback, of course 

_*Edit: Download Links TimerCube v 0.4 (Latest version):*_

Program: *http://www.filedropper.com/timercubev04*
Source Code (first version): http://www.filedropper.com/timercubev01sourcecodejava
Edit: If you can't run it, make sure you have Java Runtime Environment installed in your computer:
https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre8-downloads-2133155.html

Thanks for reading!

Best Regards,
Kalius


----------



## Kalius (Apr 11, 2019)

TimerCube v 0.2 available!

Several bugs fixed. AoX calculated correctly.
DNF Function implemented!
Download link:
http://www.filedropper.com/timercubejarv02


----------



## Kalius (Apr 12, 2019)

TimerCube v 0.3 available!


Bug fixed when calculating new record.
Buttons DNF and + 2 now disappear correctly after specific actions.
A Function to generate a scramble has been implemented.
The file where times are stored (times.txt) can now be opened from the program (After performing this step, it is recommendable to refresh the list on the left side (the option is just below the "Open times (*.txt) option.
New bindings have been assigned (Here's the full list):
New
*D*: _set last solve as DNF_
*P*: _set las solve as +2_
*O*:_ undo the DNF or +2 actions_

Old
*SPACE*: _Start/Stop time_
*CTRL*: _Start/Pause time_
*U*: _Undo last solve_


The Binding 'SPACE' has now priority over any other button that has previously been pressed (This is to avoid undoing solves or performing other actions unconsciously.
An option to reset the center timer has been implemented (also to add it to the txt file).

Download link:
http://www.filedropper.com/timercubev03


----------



## HenryStickmin337 (Apr 20, 2019)

How about some pictures?


----------



## Kalius (Apr 20, 2019)

Here you go 

Latest version ready to be downloaded:
*https://www.filedropper.com/timercubev04* 

New keybindings assigned
*S: *Save session files (Function implemented)
*Z:* Restore session files (Function implemented)
*R: *Reset times
*F5:* Refresh tableview on the left after saving a file

Feature to modify your program interface (change colors and the size of the timer)
Function to import/export times.
Graph that displays the last 100 solves added (It can be modified on the AoX button on the right side).
Feature to save and check your last 10 scrambles.
Minor bugs corrected.
Feature to see your best records and your SubX statistics (Also customizable).

Still in construction, feel free to post any feedback/suggestions!


----------



## HenryStickmin337 (May 1, 2019)

Thanks!


----------

